# Lizards > General Lizards >  First time Iguana owner...

## gotiggy

*Hello,  My son just recieved an Iguana for his birthday.  We have had it for 14 days. He has been asking for a snake, lizard some type of reptile for awhile.  We made several trips to the pet store and talked to the employees.  He finally decided he wanted an Iguana.  Now the Iguana is here.  I am now having concerns......I brought this on myself because I allowed my decision to be influenced by the salesperson at the shop.  I am a little upset, because I feel like I was not completely informed. * 

*We are feeding the recommended food from the store and things like green beans, peas, carrots and corn(a frozen veggie mix), yes we thaw it out and cut it up into small pieces.*

*I buy it distilled water for his dish and for misting.  We mist a few times a day.*

*The tank is 3x2x2.  The Iguana fits in my hand, but with his tail he reaches to the bend of my arm.  He has greenery and things to climb on.*

*We have it out a lot and let it climb around.  We even have a potted tree near a window to climb on.*

*We don't know if it is male or female and they never offered to tell us at the store, but I didn't ask either.*

*Well this post is getting long.  What I need to know is what to do with our little green friend. He is a lot of fun and we are happy to have him.  We just want to care for him properly.  Any help is greatly appreciated.  Genivive told me this was a great place to get friendly advice.*

*Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Shelby

Well, it is good that at least you are here.

There is a reason why there are thousands of unwanted pet iguanas. Igs get big.. they get big fast. Females get to 4', and males to 6'. Males often get extremely aggressive as they mature. Getting tail whipped or bit by a 4'+ lizard is not pleasant.

That said, some people do have success with them, but they are fairly unusual. A 4'+ lizard will need a huge cage when it's full grown.

If this sounds too daunting, see if the pet store will take it back in exchange for another animal. Good beginner reptiles (especially for kids) are:

leopard geckos
crested gecko
corn snake
ball python
king snake
milk snake

tell us what you plan on doing, and good luck!

----------


## gotiggy

*Well, we were lead to believe that this iguana would be a great pet.  The store knew it was for a young boy.  My son is so attached to the iggy, getting rid of it would be hard.  Maybe we will explore the option of an exchange.  My husband will not allow a snake in the house.  My son had to work really hard to persuade his dad to get the iggy. * 


*Thanks !*

----------


## ddbjdealer

> * My husband will not allow a snake in the house. My son had to work really hard to persuade his dad to get the iggy.*


Try telling hubby that a BP or a corn won't be nearly as imposing on the family, and will require far less attention/feeding.

----------


## frankykeno

Sadly iguana's are selling for under $20.00 in our local pet store too.  A good friend of mine allowed her daughter to get one and they quickly found out the high level of care these lizards require to thrive.  She's often said to me it's basically like having a needy human infant 365 days of the year for the rest of it's life.  Their iggy is doing supremely well but it was work, work and more work getting up to speed fast on what they were told was an "easy lizard" to keep.

Having said that, if you decide to keep the iggy there is no real reason with education and dedication you can't provide it with a caring, healthy home.  I'd say do a ton of research online, make a pile of notes and then come here and check specific things like good husbandry practises as far as caging, heat, lighting, foods both good and bad, proper handling, etc.  

If you don't know a good herp vet, I'd say locate one and keep the number handy.  Iggy's have very specific requirements and you may well need a vet trip at some point so best to have a number handy.

Best of luck with your decision.


~~Joanna~~

----------


## Shelby

Unfortunately pet stores will tell you almost anything to make a sale.

I wouldn't recommend an iguana for any child.

Consider the geckos, or a bearded dragon, now those are nice lizards! Beardies grow to around 2' and are omnivores. They are quite personable.

----------


## JimiSnakes

Iguanas are mostly down right mean lizards.  I have never understood the trend of iguanas.

----------


## Shelby

> Iguanas are mostly down right mean lizards.  I have never understood the trend of iguanas.


Cheap + cute babies + pet store salespersons + veggie eater

----------


## lars5277

They are right, iggys are hard to care for.  I got my wife one on an impulse buy so to speak, and now we kind of regret it.  We have a female and she is mean as hell!  She bites, scratches, and whips her tail.  That being said if you decide to keep it you got work to do.  We handle our Iggy twice daily, sometimes she dont like it.  They are very fast moving and very agressive at times.   My wife also makes a special diet for her alomst daily.  We have a huge enclosure for her, and I know we will need a bigger one.  Your temps should be around 100, and humidity on the 90s.   We didn't know what we were getting ourselves into when we got her, but we  made the commitment to take the best possible care of her.  We have spent a lot of cash to give her the best home possible.  

Just a side note we got a leash for her and let her explore the house a little at least once a day.  We talk very soft to her and let her watch TV and listen to the radio.  One thing to take note of, don't look them in the eye.  It pisses them off.  Also do not let it bully you. If the Iggy figures out it can boss you around it will continue too.  I would invest $10-$15 on a small leash for it.  I am also going to post a pic of my enclosure and another link for you.

http://market.rescuenetwork.org/deta...?cat=10&de=662
Off an adoption thread I cam across that, they have 25 up for adoption!!  Those 25 Iggys are not up for adoption, because they are sweet, cuddly or easy to care for.  They are very hard animals to care for.  

the Iggys house is the top one, that makes sure she don't escape so easily.

----------


## Shelby

This is why I am a monitor person, not an ig person.  :Smile:

----------


## lars5277

http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/

Read the Iggy stuff on that page for more information.  I am finding it very useful myself.  Stuff there for almost every animal people keep as pets.  They ahve good onformation there except for the heat rock part.  they even have a part on training Iggys.  I would take the time to read through all thier Iggy pages if you are considering keeping it.  I just spent an hour there and greatly increased my knowledge of them.

----------


## vtjvt

I have to chime in and give my 2 cents, I would try and exchange the iggy for a bearded dragon, It will probably cost you more money but they are much better with kids, I have three kids ranging from 15 to 9 years old we have had a bearded for 5 years now and I can't say enough good about her she is very very fiesty getting her out of her cage but calms right down and enjoys hanging out with the family. I personally can't stand iggy's after being whipped several times by a rescued 4' male I am all done with those hatefull reptiles.

----------


## gotiggy

*Thanks to everyone...I am sort of at a loss here.  I feel really dumb  and regret not sticking to my gut on this.  See, I have always believed that some animals do NOT make good pets(wild animals).  However, my son has been persistant about wanting a lizard.  He has lots of books about them and loves going to the pet store to look at them.  Now I come to find out I have purchased a potentially "dangerous" animal.  Maybe that is why I am up at 3:00am.  I am worried about this cute little lizard becoming a minature T-rex!!!!* 

*We have had the Iguana for about 2 weeks.  Does anyone think the store would make an exchange???  I have no idea where my reciept is.  They told us there was a 48 hour guarantee, but that was it.  They didn't mention making an exchange.  Iggy's here are running about $30.00.  I don't remember seeing any bearded dragons where we got this one.* 

*We handle him a lot!!  He isn't mine, but I get him out during the day, while my son is at school.  I carry him around the house while I do things.  We sit at night and hold him, and we watch TV.  The only time he is a little freaky is getting him out of the cage.  He tries to run away.  Once you pick him up and hold him he is fine.  * 

*AGAIN, thanks for all your help....*

----------


## gotiggy

*OH my gosh!!!   I just went to the site you suggested.  Very helpful by the way.  I am in shock!!!  How on earth can the cute little thing in my sons room grow up into what I saw on the page???  IMHO, there is really nothing cute about a full grown IGUANA!!!  Sorry, I don't want to offend anyone.   Oh what have I done???????*








> http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/
> 
> Read the Iggy stuff on that page for more information. I am finding it very useful myself. Stuff there for almost every animal people keep as pets. They ahve good onformation there except for the heat rock part. they even have a part on training Iggys. I would take the time to read through all thier Iggy pages if you are considering keeping it. I just spent an hour there and greatly increased my knowledge of them.

----------


## rabernet

My boyfriend got a baby iguana because it was cheap and cute about a year and a half ago. Despite our best efforts, he was a sick baby and didn't make it. I too was very upset by his impulse buy and knew that we could most likely not properly care for it as an adult (we're in a one bedroom apartment). 


Needless to say, I didn't speak to him for days I was so angry about the whole thing and his lack of reasearch. After Zues went on to Iggy heaven, I started researching ball pythons, thoroughly cleaned the enclosure with Chlorox and water (three times) and set it up in preparation for my baby ball python. 

I have to say that Kashmire (my ball) is 100 times easier to care for than Zeus was and I know he's not going to become a super large snake. He only has to be fed once a week, is a clean animal and is a joy to share my home with! 

Sorry to hear your husband is closed off to snakes, balls truly do make lovely pets! 

As far as bearded dragons, if you scroll down to the bottom to the next to the last forum, one of our members has baby beardies for sale right now.

----------


## gotiggy

> My boyfriend got a baby iguana because it was cheap and cute about a year and a half ago. Despite our best efforts, he was a sick baby and didn't make it. I too was very upset by his impulse buy and knew that we could most likely not properly care for it as an adult (we're in a one bedroom apartment). 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I didn't speak to him for days I was so angry about the whole thing and his lack of reasearch. After Zues went on to Iggy heaven, I started researching ball pythons, thoroughly cleaned the enclosure with Chlorox and water (three times) and set it up in preparation for my baby ball python. 
> 
> I have to say that Kashmire (my ball) is 100 times easier to care for than Zeus was and I know he's not going to become a super large snake. He only has to be fed once a week, is a clean animal and is a joy to share my home with! 
> 
> Sorry to hear your husband is closed off to snakes, balls truly do make lovely pets! 
> 
> As far as bearded dragons, if you scroll down to the bottom to the next to the last forum, one of our members has baby beardies for sale right now.


Well people have fears, even though he won't admit it I think my husband really has a phobia of snakes.  My son would love a snake!!!!

Thanks for sharing your story and the tip on the bearded dragons.  Any tips on getting rid of the Iguana if the pet store won't take it back.  I will sell him really cheap........................

I know I sound negative, but NOT one person has anything nice to say about Iguanas.  I feel uneasy about keeping this Iguana.


Thanks....

----------


## ddbjdealer

Its not that no one has anything nice to say about them, we're just trying to convince you that without the proper research prior to getting one, they can be a handful to own.  Good luck in making your decision!

----------


## Shelby

You will have a VERY hard time selling this iguana. Like I said, there are hundreds of ig rescues with thousands of unwanted iguanas.

If you take that ig to the pet store with the plan of trading it in to buy a more expensive animal, I don't see why they won't take it back.

----------


## lars5277

If they wont take it back to refund your money or trade, then my advice is drop it on the counter and run like hell.  I told a kid that a couple weeks ago when I saw him holding one at a pet store.  These animals are very challenging.  Although it sounds like you family has done a decent job socializing the animal if you are holding it that much.  I am not saying no one should own one.  I am saying they require a great deal of attention if you wish to be successful at it.  Sometimes no matter how much of the right thing you do the thing is still going to be a T-REX.

----------


## frankykeno

One thing I don't think you've mentioned is the age of the child that this iggy was bought as a pet for. I would phone the pet store or go in to see them w/o your child and have a talk with the manager. Explain that you feel that you were not properly informed that this was not an appropriate pet for your child and that you would like to exchange it for store credit. They most likely will not be handing you back cash but a store credit is good for bedding, live feeders, etc.  You may need to get firm to get some satisfaction.

You might want to have some fun with your child doing research on what would be a more appropriate lizard or even the possibility of an appropriate snake if Dad would be comfy with that, then find a good breeder and purchase one. That step can be a lot of fun (going through that with my 11 year old daughter as we wait for the arrival of her first "personal" snake).

There's so much experience on this forum in all types of snakes and lizards that I'm sure any of your questions about choices, care, eventual mature size, husbandry, caging options, etc. can be answered more so than most pet stores. You'll likely save a lot of cash too as most pet stores will sell you a lot of stuff that is useless or even potentially dangerous (hot rocks!).

Best of luck and please keep us up to date. I know your son may be disappointed about the iggy but it's also a learning step about responsible pet ownership and making the right choices for yourself and your reptile.

Btw don't feel bad.  We had one lady come to this forum who had been sold a baby burmese python for a pet for her 12 year old son.  Definitely was a snake they weren't aware would become a giant and she was able to get her pet store to sort it out and take back that snake.  


~~Jo~~

----------


## gotiggy

*Our son is 11 years old.  So far he has taken on all the responsibilities for Elvis.  I help him, but he has done nearly all the work.  Today I went to the site provided earlier in the post and we read about the care and looked at pics of our future T-Rex.  He was a little surprised to read about the tail whipping and the biting, but he does not believe that our cute little guy will be like that. * 

*I mentioned trading him in  and getting something else.  He quickly anwsered, no.  I am not giving up, but I am not going to force it I need for CJ to feel like it is his idea to get something else.*


*If I could guarantee him a snake.  I know the lizard would be GONE!!!!!!  I may have to work on the husband instead of the child.*

*By the way as I type this message Elvis is sitting on my shoulder.  He really is a social little guy.*

*I can't thank everyone here enough,  A HUGE THANKS to all!!!!!!!*

----------


## Shelby

Please don't be decieved.. yes, young iguanas can be sweet, but as those hormones kick in, they can turn on you in an instant! I talked to people who were chased around their house by their iguanas.

Is it really prudent for you as a parent to allow your young son to keep a potentially dangerous animal? In my opinion he is not old enough to make such a decision.. all he knows is this is a cool animal that he likes. It would be easier to trade it in sooner before you get attached to it and before it starts maturing. Please consider this all seriously.

Ask your husband what his reasons are for refusing a snake.

----------


## frankykeno

Having 4 kids of my own I can just imagine the pull of a mother's heart and a child's not understanding fully the eventual possible issues with this iguana.  Perhaps if your husband could do some reading at this site about ball pythons he might be less uncomfortable with one or another lizard such as a bearded dragon.

With any snake or lizard you will of course end up doing some of the care and helping your son (don't all us moms and dads end up with that when it comes to kids and pets LOL).  Balls are actually quite nice snakes with the younger set as they are a more heavy bodied, slow moving snake compared to say a cornsnake (though they make excellent starter snakes as well).  Balls just need a bit of research on husbandry issues as they have specific needs for temps and humidity.  Would your son or you have problems feeding prey though like frozen/thawed mice or rats?  

A good sturdy enclosure will ensure the snake stays put and some simple house rules about removing the snake w/o supervision are always good with my kids as well as learning how and when to handle the snakes.  My kids adore the ball pythons and help with all their care as well as feeding them (a big kick once they got over the initial "oh that's gross!" thing LOL).


~~Jo~~

----------


## lars5277

If that thing is just chilling on your shoulder, you might have a very sick one.  Remember what the site said about a healthy Iggy being a mean Iggy.  We had Easa for almost 2 months and she was constantly a beast.  Sometimes she would be held but just chilling on a shoulder?  I am willing to bet that thing is sick.

----------


## Shelby

Often igs in pet stores are sick.. parasite infested and lethargic. Pet store igs are all wild caught.

----------


## mr~python

i dont know much about iggys but i know a lot about snakes :Smile:  i was 11 last year when i got my ball python. tell your husband that a ball python is much easier to take care of and a very docile snake. there is no reason not to like them if you understand them. at first my dad said "absolutely not!" when i asked him if i could get a snake, but once he finally understood them he was ok with them. he was the one who actually took me to get my snake. im sure that's exactly what you're going through(right?).

----------


## Python-77

I must totaly agree with the posts above stating that a Iggy is not a great pet for a child much less most adults. Now that being said I have had the pleasure of dealing with osme extremly nice Igg's but that is few and far between. If you son really likes the look of a Iggy might I suggest the compact model, a Chinese Water Dragon.
here is a pic of one of mine at around 6 months old.

They are very similar to iggy's but far smaller 20-30" 2/3rds of it tail. They are also much nicer to be around and with proper handling are as tame as any of my beardeds.
CWDs eat both crickets and veggies(if started early in life).

----------


## Shelby

Ah yes, I forgot to mention CWDs. Very cool lizards.. one I wouldn't mind having.

----------


## rabernet

> If that thing is just chilling on your shoulder, you might have a very sick one. Remember what the site said about a healthy Iggy being a mean Iggy. We had Easa for almost 2 months and she was constantly a beast. Sometimes she would be held but just chilling on a shoulder? I am willing to bet that thing is sick.


Yeah, I agree, just based on my experience with Zeus. When he was feeling good, there's no way I'd NOT have a good hold on him. That boy could fly and there was no way he'd just chill on my shoulder!

----------


## gotiggy

I went to the pet store yesterday and they will not take the iggy back.  If I didn't want it they said I had to return it after 48 hours.  They told me they could not take it back, because they did not know if he was still in good health or not.  I asked to exchange him for a water dragon, it would of been an even trade.  They said sorry!!! :Sad:  


I knew this would happen to me. It is my own fault anyway, I should of studied it more before buying it. 

Do you really think he is sick??  He eats well and he does run all over the place.  He usually sits on us for awhile and checks everything out.  Then he takes off and goes for the quilt rack behind the sofa.  He likes it because it is a wall mounted rack and it is really high from the floor.

Well I guess I need to call the other vet to see if he handles Iguana's.  The first one said absolutely not!!!

Thanks everyone.  I appreciate your help.

----------


## gotiggy

Your little Dragon is so cute.  That is what we should of gotten! (kicks her self)

----------


## gotiggy

The pictures are not very good, but this is Elvis the day my son got him  He has shed and grown since these were taken.  I will try to get bettr pictures.  I am still not a digital person, yet!  I love my SLR 35mm!!

----------


## Shelby

Did you ask the pet store if they would just take him and you'd pay for another animal? It'd be worth it.. a full grown iggy costs more to feed than those other lizards we were talking about.

----------


## frankykeno

Not being sure how much you can work with this pet store to take back the iggy I can say I was not surprised they refused it.  A lot have this 48 hour policy and tend to sell people stuff they aren't ready for and with little to no husbandry information given by the pet store staff.  Sad but true it's a business and they have to move "stock".  True though that with more research you would have known if your family really could handle the iggy.  Hard lessons to learn.

Now as far as what to do with it.  You can either try to return it outright and take the financial loss (if the pet store would even go for that), find a better home for it with a person experienced in iggy's, give it to a reptile rescue (good luck finding one not already full of iggy's though  :Sad:  ) or decide to keep it and do the very best for it you can.  I'd definitely keep looking for a good herp vet to see it so at least you know if it's healthy or not at this point.

Pet stores just make me sad some days (and mad a lot of other days!)  I just want to go into our local one with their $20.00 iggy's and slap a sticker on that cage saying "do you know how big this thing can get!!!!"

----------


## Jeanne

PLease do NOT buy a bearded dragon for a first lizard. They require ALOT more than most realize that do not keep them. I keep beardeds, and let me tell you, they can eat alot and require special lighting and such.

Also, ball pythons are great snakes, but IMO I do not reccommend them as a beginner snake because of the various issues our members know about this species. Like going off feed, which is stressful for a first time owner. And thier pickiness about food at times.

However, leopard geckos, corn snakes and milk snakes are great beginner reptiles because they are more forgiving of mistakes in husbandry. Some of our members have mentioned a few others that are also ok.

----------


## Jeanne

> Pet stores just make me sad some days (and mad a lot of other days!)  I just want to go into our local one with their $20.00 iggy's and slap a sticker on that cage saying "do you know how big this thing can get!!!!"


A local pet store I use to work for sells them as low as $11.99 from time to time when they get bunches in, and usually thier price is actually $15.00. Makes me sick, because as an ex-employee I know for a fact, that they now have no one who knows anything about the reptiles they sell, often times I have been in there as a customer and over heard the young kids they now have as sales ppl, telling ppl all kinds of made up stuff (to make them look knowledgeable) and sell the animal. They give incorrect husbandry advice. It is aweful. I know here in Ohio there are 3 rescues, all full of igs. Sad. This same place has had a burmese python (young and pretty it is) for months now, the info under his cage says it will reach 6 foot as an adult(same sign stays under any burm brought in for sale). I have already 4 times succeeded in talking potential buyers out of buying it so they dont get into trouble with it later. When I worked there, we had one that was in the shop for over 6 months before it was bought, and it was only bought because it was marked down from the normal $100 to $50 just to get rid of it.   I am the one who eventually sold it on my shift, but to a guy who was looking for another because he wanted to breed his older one later (3yrs old), just so happened, the one I sold was a female, and he had a male. So luckily it went to someone who knew this animals potential and was able to care for it properly.

On another note though, now that they dont have anyone who knows things about reptiles at all, and most of the kids hired are scared to death of the snakes, most go without food until bought. I know this because I have asked the few kids I have seen in the reptile/fish dept. that work that area, and they all say they wont even mess with any of the snakes, afraid they will get bitten, etc. So not only do they not get fed, but they rarely have fresh water and thier cages are dirty.

----------


## gotiggy

> Now as far as what to do with it. You can either try to return it outright and take the financial loss (if the pet store would even go for that), find a better home for it with a person experienced in iggy's, give it to a reptile rescue (good luck finding one not already full of iggy's though  ) or decide to keep it and do the very best for it you can. I'd definitely keep looking for a good herp vet to see it so at least you know if it's healthy or not at this point.
> 
> Pet stores just make me sad some days (and mad a lot of other days!) I just want to go into our local one with their $20.00 iggy's and slap a sticker on that cage saying "do you know how big this thing can get!!!!"


I think I will do this or stand in front of the store and tell people what I have learned from my experience.

Financial loss is not my concern, the tank and some of the other things could be sold or reused most likely.

Odds are at this point we will keep him and make the best of it.  

Thanks everyone!!

----------


## gotiggy

> Did you ask the pet store if they would just take him and you'd pay for another animal? It'd be worth it.. a full grown iggy costs more to feed than those other lizards we were talking about.


*They would not take him in fear of him making the other iggy's sick.  I am still looking for a local reptile vet or an vet who will look at him.  If I get him vet checked maybe they will take him..*

----------


## ladywhipple02

He's probably already become a member of the family!  :Smile:  Please try your best to give him a good home if you're going to keep him. You're already doing a great job, holding him and acclimating him to the family really well. But he's going to need a mch bigger cage in a year... and a bigger one than that in another year. Ig's almost need their own room when they become adults. They need to be able to have UVB light (do you have him under one of these?) and they need to be able to regulate their temps.


You can get all the info you ever wanted about keeping an Ig here: Melissa Kaplan's Green Iguana Guide Just click on the underlined PDF (you'll obviously need Adobe to read it). Or, you can buy her book, Iguanas for dummies.

Good luck with the little guy!

----------


## vtjvt

> PLease do NOT buy a bearded dragon for a first lizard. They require ALOT more than most realize that do not keep them. I keep beardeds, and let me tell you, they can eat alot and require special lighting and such.
> 
> Also, ball pythons are great snakes, but IMO I do not reccommend them as a beginner snake because of the various issues our members know about this species. Like going off feed, which is stressful for a first time owner. And thier pickiness about food at times.
> 
> However, leopard geckos, corn snakes and milk snakes are great beginner reptiles because they are more forgiving of mistakes in husbandry. Some of our members have mentioned a few others that are also ok.


I would have to disagree about getting a bearded as a first lizzard, Yes they eat alot but are extremly easy to keep and care for, and thier tempermate is great for the beginner, I have always recomended them, I have been keeping them for 5 or 6 years now and can't think of any negatives on getting one, (other than they eats like pigs) but feeding 1 dragon is only going to run $5 a week on the high side and the lighting an housing are very simple.

----------


## Jeanne

> I would have to disagree about getting a bearded as a first lizzard, Yes they eat alot but are extremly easy to keep and care for, and thier tempermate is great for the beginner, I have always recomended them, I have been keeping them for 5 or 6 years now and can't think of any negatives on getting one, (other than they eats like pigs) but feeding 1 dragon is only going to run $5 a week on the high side and the lighting an housing are very simple.


$5 a week huh? How is that? A baby can eat 30- 60 (60 is on the high side I think, but not impossible) crix in one sitting 3 times a day (and even more at times), and if 12 crix are lets say like they are here locally, .90 then it would definately cost more than $5 a week, more like close to around $94 a week in crix alone while it still is eating mostly bugs. Now, you may be able to feed an adult dragon on $5 a week if it only eats greens and has little variety.

Buying crix at petshop:
5 doz crix @ .90 per doz. = $4.50
3 feedings a day @ $4.50 each = $13.50
daily feedings @ $13.50 each x 7 = $94.50
1260 crix a week max

Buying crix through supplier:
Approx. $14 for 1000 crix. plus shipping
* And even then, it would still not be enough to feed the hungriest of babies

Caging may or may not be cheap, depends on what one chooses, however, lighting initially can be expensive, and some lighting must be changed out every 6 months to maintain effectiveness of uv properties. 

These are the reasons I do not recommend dragons as a first lizard.

----------


## Python-77

I must agree with you Jeanne, while BDs are really docile and easy to handle and not hard to provide care needs to. They still do cost alot to feed, as babies and as adults. my adults eat around 20-30 in greens per week and around 200 crickets per week, plus BD pellet food. I spend about 35 a week on the 3 of them.

----------


## JimiSnakes

> Often igs in pet stores are sick.. parasite infested and lethargic. Pet store igs are all wild caught.



I friend of mine had an iguana and was tail whipped by it. He became deathly ill and was in the hospital for a month for selminella(sp?) poisoning.

----------


## JimiSnakes

> A baby can eat 30- 60 (60 is on the high side I think, but not impossible) crix in one sitting 3 times a day (and even more at times), and


Wow, I can't get mine to eat five-six a day.  Why is that?  I try to feed him all the time and he doesn't seem to care that they are there.  Whoooo

----------


## Jeanne

> Wow, I can't get mine to eat five-six a day.  Why is that?  I try to feed him all the time and he doesn't seem to care that they are there.  Whoooo


How long have you had it? And where did you acquire it? How old is it?

----------


## JimiSnakes

> How long have you had it? And where did you acquire it? How old is it?


One week, Animal Dreams, and one is about three months and the other can't be more than a month and a half.  Please email me because I don't want to steal the thread... 

jimcricket@twcny.rr.com

----------


## vtjvt

> $5 a week huh? How is that? A baby can eat 30- 60 (60 is on the high side I think, but not impossible) crix in one sitting 3 times a day (and even more at times), and if 12 crix are lets say like they are here locally, .90 then it would definately cost more than $5 a week, more like close to around $94 a week in crix alone while it still is eating mostly bugs. Now, you may be able to feed an adult dragon on $5 a week if it only eats greens and has little variety.
> 
> Buying crix at petshop:
> 5 doz crix @ .90 per doz. = $4.50
> 3 feedings a day @ $4.50 each = $13.50
> daily feedings @ $13.50 each x 7 = $94.50
> 1260 crix a week max
> 
> Buying crix through supplier:
> ...


 
SORRY, I feel like a moron, my brain thought things out well but my fingers have a mind of thier own, $5 a week was suppost to be $5 a day.
  The fruits and veggies I don't even count as an added expense because we are buying them and such for the family anyway.

----------


## gotiggy

*Yes, he has become a member of the family.  Even with all the bad press Iguana's have, we still like him, we are torn.  We fear what he could become, but love him at the same time.  * 


*Yes, I know he will need a bigger cage and we are already planning on building in a section in my sons room.  He has a reading corner, it is 6 feet deep, 4 1/2 feet wide and would be 10 feet high.  Right now it holds his bookshelf, a bean bag, a lamp and side table.  Yes, he has all the lights and we have back up bulbs on hand.   I ordered Iguanas for Dummies, it should arrive soon!*

*Last night he jumped off CJ's shoulder and went up the curtains.  He was hard to catch.  We left him there for about an hour.  Finally he sat down on the couch and Elvis came back. * 





> He's probably already become a member of the family!  Please try your best to give him a good home if you're going to keep him. You're already doing a great job, holding him and acclimating him to the family really well. But he's going to need a mch bigger cage in a year... and a bigger one than that in another year. Ig's almost need their own room when they become adults. They need to be able to have UVB light (do you have him under one of these?) and they need to be able to regulate their temps.
> 
> 
> You can get all the info you ever wanted about keeping an Ig here: Melissa Kaplan's Green Iguana Guide Just click on the underlined PDF (you'll obviously need Adobe to read it). Or, you can buy her book, Iguanas for dummies.
> 
> Good luck with the little guy!

----------


## frankykeno

I'm glad that since you are committed to keeping him you are planning ahead and getting up to speed on his needs now and as he grows.

Our friends that have an Iggy turned a closet into a fantastic home for Toni.  They removed the regular door and rehabbed a solid core door with wire mesh and plexiglass.  Toni has logs wired in to climb on, lights to bask under, a sling thing she seems to love resting in, etc., etc.  It's a really nice set up and with utilizing an existing closet structure it wasn't all that expensive to set up.  They also have a cage they built that she can go outside in on sunny days as well as an iggy harness (though you have to watch them, apparently they pick up and eat anything and do it fast!).

Toni is doing very well and like you they bought her not really knowing her needs would be so high but are committed to her wellbeing and are doing a wonderful job with her.  


~~Jo~~

----------


## Shelby

A BULB is not a uv light, you need to get a tube (like a fluorescent light). (I believe the reptisun 5.0 are good ones) make sure any tube you get has uva/uvb light.

I hope you have good luck with him.

----------


## ladywhipple02

[QUOTE=Shelby]A BULB is not a uv light, you need to get a tube (like a fluorescent light). (I believe the reptisun 5.0 are good ones) make sure any tube you get has uva/uvb light.
[QUOTE]

Agreed. Or, these things work great: Powersun Bulb They're all inclusive, heat bulbs and UVA/UVB bulbs. And they last, too (thus, the initial expense).

What Jo said about the harness is true, too. You can get smaller ones for the size he is now... never too early for him to start learning, and may make it easier on you when he starts putting on weight (also, with one of thos on when he's out, he can't crawl up your curtains again  :Smile:  )

I'm glad to hear that you're taking the right steps. I would LOVE to have an Ig, but I just don't have the room right now.

----------


## Shelby

I love big lizards, but no igs for me, only monitors and CWDs... and tegus. They rock.

----------


## ladywhipple02

Lol... I'd also love to get an Argi B&W Tegu. But again, not enough room  :Sad:   Maybe when I get my own apartment and can devote a whole room to my herps.....

----------


## Shelby

I have room, my mom just says no big lizards (anacondas are just fine though lol). So, I have to wait until I have my own house.

----------


## iceman25

I've read that they get aggressive during breeding season, and thats all I know about Iggies  :Smile:

----------


## Shelby

Males can be aggressive any time.. nasty buggers.

----------


## gotiggy

> A BULB is not a uv light, you need to get a tube (like a fluorescent light). (I believe the reptisun 5.0 are good ones) make sure any tube you get has uva/uvb light.
> 
> I hope you have good luck with him.


*This is what I have and if this is wrong, I am going to be very upset.  I have a Sun Glo 110w Neodymium daylight lamp.* broad spectrum bulb*
**creates heat for thermo regulation*increases ambient air temp*stimulates ntural behavior through UVA rays.  This is what the pet shop recommended.  Is this right or wrong?*

*Then I have the 50 watt  night glo we turn on at night.  Is this right?????*


*We are definately getting him a leash.  I just have to find the right size now. *

----------


## gotiggy

Sorry it is 100 W not 110.

----------


## ladywhipple02

No, this light does not provide any UVB for him. If you don't give him UVB light, he could develop all sorts of problems, including and not limited to metabolic bone disease.

----------


## SatanicIntention

I'm sorry, but no, that's not the correct bulb. While they do emit some UVA rays, they do not produce any UVB, which is what the Iguana needs to thrive.

Try here: http://reptileuv.tripod.com/index.html

While the bulbs may be expensive, they are possibly the best on the market. They produce heat as well as necessary UVB, and will continue to produce excellent amounts longer than the "tube-style" fluorescents. DO NOT get the coil-type fluorescent UVB bulb. They have horrible ratings and produce little to no UVB. Not worth the money IMHO. 

You can keep that bulb you currently have and use it concurrently with one of the MegaRay bulbs. Any added heat is a good thing for Iggys  :Smile:

----------


## gotiggy

:Mad:    This face does not come close to how I feel right now!  I currently want to go to the pet store and knock some salesperson senseless.  Wait they must already be senseless or they would know what the freak they are doing.    


Thanks for the help.....I must now go and release my frustration :Disbelief:  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Am I wrong to feel this way???  I know I didn't know much of anything when I went into this, but if they are going to sell iguana's, heck if they are going to sell anything they should be educated about the animals and be able to help people like me who know nothing.   :Mad:  

Thanks again folks!!!!!!!

----------


## Shelby

> Am I wrong to feel this way???  I know I didn't know much of anything when I went into this, but if they are going to sell iguana's, heck if they are going to sell anything they should be educated about the animals and be able to help people like me who know nothing.


Absolutely not. I'd be super pissed if someone got me to buy an iguana by lying to me like that.

----------


## ladywhipple02

That's the sad thing... the people that really don't know much, expect to be educated when they go into a petstore. They expect to get good advice and good service... and most later find out that they didn't.

Pet stores suck!

At least you can take the light back... package it back up and tell them that it quit working (hey, if they lied to you, you can lie right back)... and if they'll only give you in-store credit, buy some Iggy food and get the hell out!

----------


## gotiggy

I ordered and recieved the Powersun bulb.  I hope to order another very soon to have as a back up.  That is a very pricey bulb!!!! :Surprised:    I just thought I would let eveyone know how it was  going with our little friend.  He hasn't eaten anyone yet.   :Razz:   I do think he likes the light better.  Anyway, he is doing fine.  Thanks for the help!!!

----------


## ladywhipple02

Really good to hear. I'm sure he enjoys that bulb... lots of heat, lots of UVB... like being on vacation.


It's so awesome to hear you're taking good care of him. Poor Igs are some of the most abused reptiles out there... I'm glad this one's got people who care  :Smile:

----------


## gotiggy

So far things are going very well with Elvis.  We have had him a month and it seems like he has been with us forever.

----------


## mr~python

great to hear that. keep up the good work.

----------

